# Belgian Open 2009



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't believe nobody posted anything about this.

NOT so VERY short summary:

First of all: Happy birthday Rama, and sorry that we didn't come to your birthday 2 days ago/yesterday/today. As we have told you we tried to plan, but plans changed

Plan 1: Pick up Erik, "sleep" at my place, drive to tournament, "sleep" at tournament, drive back to my place
Plan 2: Meet with Erik + Robin + Hakan who are already at my place, "sleep" at my place, Pick up Koen, drive to tournament, pick up Eriks "girlfriend" in Brussel, drive to Rama's birthday party, sleep at my place, drive to tournament, drive back to my place
Plan 3: Meet with Erik + Robin + Hakan who are already at my place, "sleep" at my place, Pick up Koen, drive to tournament, pick up Eriks girlfriend! in Brussel, drive to Eriks girlfriends parental house in Luxemburg, sleep with girlfriend and mother , drive to tournament, drive back to my place

Did you know that

Koen did a 6 second average on clock in the car?
But didn't do that well officialy ?
Erik and Raphi were both very nervous about meeting eachother?
Erik and Raphi are not nervous anymore?
Erik taught Raphi Magic and Master Magic in 5 minutes?
Raphi thanked Erik by doing 4 National Records AND beating Erik in Magic?
Gilles van de Peereboom is back?
Arnaud held the NEW multi-blind WR for 5 minutes (2/2 in 16 minutes)?
Arnaud gladly handed over that title to someone who actually is worthy of it (Clement Gallet did 4/4 in 28 minutes)?
Arnaud didn't DNF FMC, but also didn't use insertions because the stickers that he brought didn't stick ?
Mats did his first sub 12 average (11.94) and is now the worlds number 13 and NL's number 2?
You can put 42 liters of gas in a tank of 40 liters if you drive long enough after the empty-gas-light turns on?
Arnaud has driven with broken headlights for half a year, Raphi fixed them in minutes and earned many kissy-vouchers with that action?
Arnaud and Erik got drumming lessons in Luxembourg at 1 at night (more kissy-vouchers were given)?
You don't need to know everything that happened in Luxembourg?
Kate Voegele should release her new album NOW?
Hakan, Koen, Robin, Rama and all the others should add to this thread?
We typed most of this yesterday and got an error-messages during the posting because the network cable was gone?


----------



## coolmission (Mar 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> You don't need to know everything that happened in Luxembourg?



Yes, we do. Because Luxembourg is worth it. Nuff said...


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a question about Multi BLD. One competitor had a time of 22:08 for a MultiBLD attempt of 1/2. Under the new rules, shouldn't that have been stopped at 20 minutes?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> [*]Koen did a 6 second average on clock in the car?



of 12 I hope? If he has not yet broken my UWR then he is in BIG trouble.



AvGalen said:


> [*]But didn't do that well officialy ?



 (well I guess this means I have one more chance this weekend)



AvGalen said:


> [*]Gilles van de Peereboom is back?



neat!


----------



## byu (Mar 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> Just a question about Multi BLD. One competitor had a time of 22:08 for a MultiBLD attempt of 1/2. Under the new rules, shouldn't that have been stopped at 20 minutes?



I may be wrong, but I think you get 60 minutes max.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> [*]Arnaud has driven with broken headlights for half a year, Raphi fixed them in minutes and earned many kissy-vouchers with that action?
> [*]Arnaud and Erik got drumming lessons in Luxembourg at 1 at night (more kissy-vouchers were given)?



hahahahaha!!!! i thought that was really funny.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2009)

byu said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Just a question about Multi BLD. One competitor had a time of 22:08 for a MultiBLD attempt of 1/2. Under the new rules, shouldn't that have been stopped at 20 minutes?
> ...



No, Kian is correct:
H1b) Total time allowed for memorising and solving is 10 minutes per cube, measured with a stopwatch.

But this wouldn't require the new rules - even under last year's rules, this attempt should have been stopped at 20 minutes. I think a weakness of the current rules is that they do not have provisions for how to handle an incorrectly-judged attempt such as this. Certainly the competitor's attempt should not be invalidated due to incorrect judging, but this is clearly incorrect judging.


----------



## andatude (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL!
sleep with girlfriend and mother!


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Hmm, I didn't realize that was a rule before the most recent draft. I didn't think of it mostly b/c I had seen that be violated many times. 

I also had a similar concern as yours. I don't know the policy for a judge incorrectly appropriating the rules. I certainly wouldn't want that person to be hurt by someone else's error. (It's not like he could see the time! haha)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats to mats, i bet he is delighted. i had some kind of bizarre fit when i went on wca earlier and saw that erik's name wasn't even in the top three! then i saw he won lots of other things so i don't feel so bad now  happy birthday rama!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> congrats to mats, i bet he is delighted. i had some kind of bizarre fit when i went on wca earlier and saw that erik's name wasn't even in the top three! then i saw he won lots of other things so i don't feel so bad now  happy birthday rama!


Erik was a little distracted in the final because Raphi had to leave.

And I think Mats was even happier with his first sub 12 then with winning the final


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 2, 2009)

It was a fun competition, and must of all it was very nice to meet everyone again after not seeing them for a while.

I was very happy with my own results.
I broke 9 personal records and did better every round I competed in.
I'm mostly happy for my 3x3x3 results.

And thanks again Arnaud for fixing my Master Magic.


----------



## Rama (Mar 2, 2009)

First I wanna say: My birthday is on March the 1st! my mom posted the happy birthday thread 2 hours too early, so everyone got confused!

I had bad average for OH, bad cases, but I had a good laugh with Tobias in the finals of 3x3x3. 
I wasn't nervous in the finals, till the DNF (started too early), but I am happy to meet Sander again since German Open 2007.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2009)

> March 1, 2009Mats Valk won the Belgian Open 2009 with an average of 13.26 seconds. Rama Temmink finished second (13.39) and Tobias Daneels finished third (14.22).


Why doesn't it mention Clement's WR on multi-blind?


----------



## clement (Mar 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Why doesn't it mention Clement's WR on multi-blind?



I guess because Ron still have to decide how to handle with old rules multi.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2009)

clement said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't it mention Clement's WR on multi-blind?
> ...


The WCA rules for "new" multiblind are clear and so is this ranking: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?i=333mbf

I don't like the change/split at 60 minutes, but it happened so your WR should be listed


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> clement said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



The thing that might still be up in the air is that some people want the old results that would count under the new rules (such as Dennis's 10/10) to be moved to the new list. (Stefan gave a good argument for doing this on the WCA Forum recently.) So it's possible Clement's WR might not be considered a WR, if this gets done. But I think it's great that Clement has a WR, even if only for a little while - his streak of 3x3x3 BLDs is amazing, so it's nice for him to get a somewhat related WR.

And Arnaud, congrats for your several minutes long WR!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > clement said:
> ...


I think the whole switch to 60 minute multi-blind is understandable (from an organisers point of view), but I would like all old values to be retained because it is possible and doesn't hurt anyone (not Clement, not me and not any of the others that are now on top of a list we shouldn't be on top of)



Kian said:


> Just a question about Multi BLD. One competitor had a time of 22:08 for a MultiBLD attempt of 1/2. Under the new rules, shouldn't that have been stopped at 20 minutes?


That solve should have been stopped at 20 minutes and if the competitor had 1 cube solved it should have been noted as 1/2 in 20:00. I am assuming that that is what happened to Bernett Orlando's 4/6 in 60:00 as well.


----------



## Hakan (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you know that

- Erik, Robin and I held a huge cube relay at Burger King in Rotterdam?
- People were staring at Erik and Robin and when I arrived and started solving, even more people started staring?
- Erik's new girlfriend is a cool girl?
- An Irish kid who's name is Conor Baumann looks like Matyas Kuti extremely?
- the same kid was referred to as 'The Kuti-clone' in his presence?
- Robin Kwant lost his white OH cube and really wants someone to give it back?
- Robin also likes fireworks like Rama and me? 
- Jimmy Coll can speak French amazingly fast?
- when we were at another fastfood restaurant in Brussels, called 'Quick', we actually had to wait 15 minutes to get our order?
- I sold a JSK cube for 20 euros, but I bought it for only 7 euros a month earlier? 
- I set a PB in sq-1 on my first official solve ever?
- I had a 14.78 single in 3x3, and a 18.80 avg, and thereby being su*b* Arnaud?
- I failed hard at 4x4, which I practiced for 2 weeks intensively?
- I set a PB avg in 5x5, 2:10, which I didn't practice at all for several weeks?
- Gilles van de Peereboom is a cool guy and speaks Korean?
- Koen Wermer thinks I'm the weirdest Turkish guy he's ever met?
- Koen Wermer beat me when we raced clock vs. 2x2?
- Koen Wermer set a new NR in clock?
- You have to be careful with your stuff when kids want to borrow your things and think you gave it to them as a present?
- Rama gave me a OH cube as a present and it actually says 'Rama's Cube' on a white sticker?
- I think Rama is the coolest Indonesian/Dutch guy I know?
- Mats laughed at Erik when he beat him in 3x3 finals, but turned silent when Erik replied 'good luck finding a girlfriend'?
- Mats and I did a 3x3 teamsolve in 18.xy seconds? (step by step)
- We had a great time and appreciate the organisation by Jimmy and Olivier greatly?
- this is the end of my post?


----------



## robinkwant (Mar 2, 2009)

> Erik, Robin and I held a huge cube relay at Burger King in Rotterdam?








do you mean this ?
it was fun we were in that restaurant for 3 hours because arnaud's house has poor light 



> Robin Kwant lost his white OH cube and really wants someone to give it back


i'm really sad now it was the only cube i was fully happy with
it is a store bought core and centers with white B type cubies
and white center caps glued on 
it has olliver nagý uv stickers on it (with a damage in the green center sticker) and pink instead of red
if someone found it please contact me



> Koen Wermer thinks I'm the weirdest Turkish guy he's ever met


who doesn't ?



> You have to be careful with your stuff when kids want to borrow your things and think you gave it to them as a present


something like taking a random stackmat and say hakan gave it to you
or taking my OH cube from my bag constantly wich probably is the reason it's now gone



> I think Rama is the coolest Indonesian/Dutch guy I know


he is
i was the first to celebrate his birthday with him by walking a 5Km trip to find a pizza restaurant that was opened at 1 am ending up walking trough a Mc drive



> We had a great time and appreciate the organisation by Jimmy and Olivier greatly


thank you Jimmy and olivier


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

robinkwant said:


> it was fun we were in that restaurant for 3 hours because arnaud's house has poor light



definitely agreed. note to self: bring extra lamps to arnaud's house. hey, arnaud, let's turn the garage into a cubing centre!


----------



## Koen (Mar 2, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Did you know that
> 
> - Erik, Robin and I held a huge cube relay at Burger King in Rotterdam?
> - People were staring at Erik and Robin and when I arrived and started solving, even more people started staring?
> ...



Yes, I know


----------



## Koen (Mar 2, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > [*]Koen did a 6 second average on clock in the car?
> ...



Did you know that

I got a sub-7 average of 12 about 2 weeks ago and it is still not on speedcubing.com?
you should break that soon because I'm not practicing anymore?


----------



## Erik (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll keep my report as much cubing focussed as possible 

So friday I went to Arnaud by train. At the station was Robin who failed to find Arnaud's house after 40 minutes so he decided to just wait for me 
It was kinda weird to be there at 16:30 already when Arnaud would arrive at 22:30 and Hakan at 19:00, but nevertheless it's always nice at Arnaud's place.
At 17:10 we were really hungry already so we tried to go to the MC, it was closed and we didn't really feel like going far so we went to the BK then. Not my favorite food at all, but when I'm really hungry I eat everything. 
So at 20:00 we were STILL cubing in the BK. The light at AvG's house is indeed a bit poor so we stayed there and did a table-full relay (pics in Robin's post). Hakan arrived too, then we went to Arnaud's house. Arnaud arrived ON TIME  
Later we were so hungry that we went to Rotterdam and got some chicken stuff.

After a night of short sleep (nerves + Arnaud and Robin talking and cubing + getting up early does not help) we started driving to the competition.
When we arrived in the right street there was nothing at house number 70. Turned out the paper with "BELGIAN 2009" was just out of our sight and we were 50 metres from the venue when we called Ton xD
The results were not really special, magic was horrible, I probably killed 3 magics on that try. I got my ass kicked by Raphi on magic after that, grrr never convince your gf to compete 
Anyway, after a night of very little sleep the main competition day was there.
Ron actually fooled me the whole day by letting me think the avg 3x3 WR was broken together with the 4x4 single, at 22:00 that night I actually heared it was a joke xD good job on letting me think that 
First round of 3x3 was funny, it were the first 5 cubes of the day and on the DNF I got I gambled on the skip. I thought I knew that I'd get a PLL skip, threw the cube down: 6.86 but then I saw I actually had a J perm on the back left... ah well, it was worth trying 
The 2x2 first round was awefull, luckily I could make up for it in the finals, still not a great average but at least I won 
On 4x4 I was doing some really good warm up times, got a 37.44 with OLL parity  but made some stupid mistakes on the last 2 official solves, centres wrong (twice) and forgetting to pair some edges is not really helping to set good times.
On 5x5 I did good warm up times too, almost all solves were sub 1:20. But the official solves were really really really really really bad  I don't know but somehow I was shaking and my lookahead was basically gone...
Blindfolded started ok with a safe 2:14 solve, the 2nd solve was really hard for me to memorize somehow but I took my time and still finished it.
I saw Clement did a 1:55 so at the last solve I tried to rush a bit: 1:51. But apparently I shot to the wrong sticker once, ending up with 2 flipped edges 
Finals of 3x3 sucked since Raphi had to leave during them so my mind was not really set to cubing. I'll get Mats back for this  congrats anyway for your sub-12 average! And for beating Rama in the finals 
And of coooouuuurse again a happy b-day to Rama for managing to walk this earth for 19 years now 

I'd like to add that I suck at drumming  but I luckily beat Arnaud on it (according to Raphi at least, so I'm not sure if I was really better...)

Vids will come if Arnaud sends me them to upload (or if he uploads himself  )


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 3, 2009)

Erik said:


> Ron actually fooled me the whole day by letting me think the avg 3x3 WR was broken together with the 4x4 single, at 22:00 that night I actually heared it was a joke xD good job on letting me think that



Haha, that's a good joke. 



> On 4x4 I was doing some really good warm up times, got a 37.44 with OLL parity  but made some stupid mistakes on the last 2 official solves, centres wrong (twice) and forgetting to pair some edges is not really helping to set good times.



Wow, that's insane! :-O Btw, which 4x4 do you use nowadays? I got my two mefferts 4x4 today, and I've heard they are awesome. I'm just waiting for the silicon to do it's work.


----------

